#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Μισθωτοί >  > > >  >  >  Mηχανικός συνεργάτης ή αμοιβή με Α.Π.Υ.

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΤΕΕ πολύ καλά τα λέει.
Επειδή όμως υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη προσφορά σε σχέση με τη ζήτηση, οι αμοιβές που ζητούν οι "συνεργάτες" μηχανικοί είναι πολύ χαμηλές.

----------

